
Microsoft Band out of fitness race this year, may not return - hitr
https://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-band-fitness-wearable-out-of-race-this-year-may-not-return/
======
hitr
I am not sure who won the fitness device race yet!! I think the technology
needs to improve a lot when it comes to battery,accurate reporting and data
syncing

I have used fitbit surge and chargehr.Both are not good with syncing over
Bluetooth but battery life is gud because of monochrome screen.Reporting of
steps is OK but I see it not counting basic steps at times.But surge looks
really bad on your hand.

Moto360 - horrible battery life and in accurate reporting.

iWatch- my friends told me battery life is not great

Microsoft band-horrible battery life.

Most other fitness watches or devices I heard battery life is a problem or
Bluetooth pairing and syncing has problems.May be that is a problem with
Bluetooth itself :).

You cannot charge your watch or band everyday,at least not me.I have not come
across a good fitness device which has good battery life and reasonably good
smart watch capability and very stylish looks.Does anyone of you have good
experience with fitness+smart watch device ?

